# Do you tip the hay delivery guy?



## Capriole (Jul 12, 2021)

I've always boarded, so this wasn't something I had to think about before 

I'm going to have hay delivered tomorrow ..... so, do you tip the guy that delivers the hay? If so, how much?

Thank you!!


----------



## Taz (Jul 12, 2021)

I never have. Any hay I've had delivered was by the guy I bought it from and they get payed PLENTY.


----------



## Capriole (Jul 12, 2021)

Thank you.
Yeah, it was a bit more than I expected...plus I am paying a delivery fee (it's not too much, but...still)


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 12, 2021)

I don't get delivery but I pick up my hay from the grower and a teen-ager loads my truck so I always tip him because it is back breaking work. Work a lot of teens wouldn't do these days!!!


----------



## Taz (Jul 12, 2021)

That I can see doing. It's hard work and they don't get much for doing it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2021)

Hard question. I'm inclined to think anyone who delivers may be tipped. Maybe just $10 or something. Or $20 if you are inclined.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 12, 2021)

If there is a delivery charge I usually don’t tip. How much hay are we talking? Where will they be putting the hay? Are you having them place it in a specific spot that needs to be done with special care? Then yes, I would tip for their efforts, especially if it were a large amount of hay. Are they unloading it off the truck and you have to put it where you want it? Then I wouldn’t tip. Ultimately if you want to tip, then tip, if you don’t, then don’t 

YES, I always tip those poor boys at the feed store who fill my truck with hay!!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jul 13, 2021)

I don't tip because the farmer who brings our hay charges delivery fees and just parks his trailer in our yard.... and WE do all the back breaking work of unloading 300-400 square bales and stacking them in the hay loft...  But if he unloaded it for us, I think I would tip him. But since he just drops the trailer and comes to get the next day, it once it's empty, I don't tip.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 15, 2021)

I have never tipped the hay delivery guy--my hay guy delivers the hay--round bales--and we offload with a tractor or truck. He charges a delivery fee in the price of the hay. If I buy elsewhere then I pay a trucker to deliver. The last semi load of hay I got came from 5 hours away. I paid the trucker $1800 to haul that load--trucker is the owner of the trucking business--so no, I did not tip him.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 15, 2021)

No. I get my hay at Agway and don't tip when they load. I do get 10-15 bale delivered from another feed store about every 4-6 weeks and I don't tip them, they are here for 2 minutes, don't stack, just put the hay in the doorway and always leave a mess. A friend of mine said they probably wouldn't leave a mess if I did pony up a tipped, but I'm not rewarding a sloppy job (stuff knocked overs, plants run over, extra loose hay from the truck dumped on the lawn, plus they are so grouchy I won't stay out in the barn when I hear the truck coming. They are truly unpleasant)


----------



## Ilovehorses123 (Apr 12, 2022)

Oh, how do you tolerate them? Only if there are no other options, I understand... I am amazed by such people who do their job just to do it and in this case don't care about what they leave behind. It's their reputation. For such work, they should pay compensation to you..


----------

